
A Look at the Internals of 'Tiered JIT Compilation' in .NET Core - matthewwarren
http://www.mattwarren.org/2017/12/15/How-does-.NET-JIT-a-method-and-Tiered-Compilation/
======
polskibus
I heard so many times that JVM is much better than CLR, especially in the JIT
area (Hotspot?).

If it's true, do the new .NET Core internals, allow .NET Core to beat JVM? If
not, are there any additional steps planned to beat JVM at last?

.NET ecosystem is much smaller than Java's (for instance all the Apache
projects) and Linux + .NET Core happened too late to make up for it in my
opinion. Hopefully, at least performance can be the point that can turn other
people attention back towards C#/.NET.

~~~
chrisseaton
> I heard so many times that JVM is much better than CLR, especially in the
> JIT area (Hotspot?).

I wouldn't disagree with this (I work at Oracle on VM research), but I've been
told by other people that Microsoft or at least the .NET just generally prefer
a simpler approach, without profiling, dynamic compilation, deoptimisation,
and other complexity the approach used by the JVM brings. It's much more what-
you-see-is-what-you-get from their JIT, rather than the mind-binding things
the JVM manages to do with some code, and maybe that makes life easier for
their use cases.

I'm not sure they want to add the same kind of complexity that the JVM has,
even if it did bring them some better performance. But as I say that's second
hand conversations.

~~~
kittiepryde
Are there standard benchmarks used to measure and compare the two approaches
(jvm vs .net)?

~~~
benaadams
Pinch of salt with all benchmarks, but "The Computer Language Benchmarks
Game"?

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/csharp.html](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/csharp.html)

.NET does better in most of them, but falls down vs Java on Regex and
k-nucleotide

